# Rapeseed oil



## Christine1976 (Jul 4, 2012)

I bought a bottle of rapeseed oil recently and the taste is better than what I expected. I know not many people using this kind of oil and most restaurants using olive oil or other vegetable oil. Really want to know other ideas and opinions about rapeseed oil.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Christine,
   I can't help you with the rapeseed oil, Someone will come 
along shortly to help.
I wanted to welcome you to DC.

Josie


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jul 4, 2012)

No means no!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 4, 2012)

Canola oil is refined rapeseed oil. To be edible, the oil has to be highly refined, as it is inedible, even dangerous before that stage.  It comes from the rapeseed plant, which was used to make mustard gas in WW1.  In some circles, canola oil is highly controversial as to whether it is a healthy oil or not.

Me, I'll stick to nut oils, ollive oil, and sunflower oil.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome to DC! I tend to not eat either canola or rapeseed...I stick with the nut oils as well. I also like to use Avocado oil when dressing salads and almond oil (which I also use on my skin--ditto for coconut oil). I also like grapeseed oil. Since joining DC, I've upped my inventory of oils and vinegars!


----------



## Alix (Jul 4, 2012)

I use canola oil almost exclusively to cook with. (As do many other Canadians I know) It has a higher smoke point than olive oil (which is the other oil I use) so its better to cook with. Its plentiful and cheaper here than most other oils.  

I have never encountered anyone touting canola as being unsafe to use until I came to DC. According to all the research I've done on the net and with the Aggies I know, canola is not only safe to use but healthful as well. 

And I know there are lots of folks who are going to freak out and jump all over that statement, so please do some of your own research and make sure the sources you check are reputable. There are some notable papers written whose credibility is somewhat less than stellar.

Commence canola argument!  (Sorry Mods)


----------



## CraigC (Jul 4, 2012)

We use canola oil. Never heard any negative issues with it. If there were serious concerns, I would think the serveral companies selling it would not want the liability associated with it. All bets are off if the brand is processed in China.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 4, 2012)

I think, that oil can be used in all the ways olive oil can. It is good. I almost always have a bottle of it, in the kitchen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

I use grapeseed, canola and olive oils.  I even have a special bottle of grapeseed oil in the bathroom as a skin moisturizer.  

Grapeseed if I want a light oil, for stir-fries and such.

Canola for regular frying.

Olive oil if I don't mind the flavor in what I am cooking, usually not at a frying temp.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2012)

Alix said:


> ...And I know there are lots of folks who are going to freak out and jump all over that statement, so please do some of your own research and make sure the sources you check are reputable. There are some notable papers written whose credibility is somewhat less than stellar.
> 
> Commence canola argument!  (Sorry Mods)



I don't use canola oil.  Canola is a perfectly safe oil.  That's not the issue.  Often, when I'm using it to sauté or fry, I get a fishy smell I don't care for.  Especially when there is no fish involved in the meal.

I stri-fry with peanut oil.  Corn oil is what I use for high heat or when it really doesn't matter what oil I use as it's cheap and has a high smoke point.  Olive oil for the usual olive oil uses.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

Canola, corn, olive oils are what I use.  Canola is my go-to.  I haven't noticed any fishiness.  Then there's always butter!  Peanut oil is hard to find around here, I have no idea why.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Canola, corn, olive oils are what I use.  Canola is my go-to.  I haven't noticed any fishiness.  Then there's always butter!  Peanut oil is hard to find around here, I have no idea why.



I buy Asian peanut oil and use it for stir-frys.  Asian peanut oil has a noticeable smell of peanuts when you open the bottle.  Domestic peanut oils are more highly refined and have no smell or taste of peanuts.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 4, 2012)

I've heard about the fishy smell from canola, but have never experienced it, and I am sensitive to that smell, because I really dislike fish.  I use a store brand of canola.

I am waiting for the day that I get that bottle of canola, that will gross me out.  We use canola for frying at work and that doesn't smell either (it's treated for stability, maybe that's why).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I buy Asian peanut oil and use it for stir-frys.  Asian peanut oil has a noticeable smell of peanuts when you open the bottle.  Domestic peanut oils are more highly refined and have no smell or taste of peanuts.


That's an interesting observation. I suspect there are times when you'd want peanut smell/taste and other times you would not. Is it possible that some peanut oils are toasted to a greater degree, like toasted sesame oil?

It's interesting that Asians often call peanuts ground nuts, because in fact they are not true nuts but rather they are legumes. I suspect this makes peanuts and peanut oil rather unusual of all the varieties of oils.

Rapeseed is interesting because it is in the Brassica family, along with cabbages and mustards, and many of my other favorite vegetables (and maybe yours too).

Rapeseed needs significant processing (and some selective breeding/genetics) to be palatable. According to Wikipedia the rename of rapeseed to canola comes from an abbreviation: *Can*adian *O*ilseed, *L*ow-*A*cid: Canola, originally a trademark but now a generic term.

Canola used to be my "go to" oil when I wasn't using EVOO or cooking at high temperature (in which case I've preferred peanut oil). I've been somewhat put off by recent discussions that Canola may be unhealthy, but I haven't found any scientific basis to support this.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> ...I've been somewhat put off by recent discussions that Canola may be unhealthy, but I haven't found any scientific basis to support this.



I haven't found any either.  The sites I've visited struck me as being funded by the corn oil lobby or some similar agribusiness.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 4, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I haven't found any either.  The sites I've visited struck me as being funded by the corn oil lobby or some similar agribusiness.


Wow! The same people who popularized High Fructose Corn Syrup (HFCS) for which I've seen a lot of science based articles that suggest that HFCS is a very bad thing for humans to consume.

It would be despicable if the corn special interests were steering us away from canola and toward corn products, just to improve their profit line, and no matter what health cost to us.

Only a very cynical person would believe that. Like me for example.


----------



## GLC (Jul 4, 2012)

I haven't gone into it deeply, but my impression is that newer culinary cultivars have made it possible to offer cold-pressed rapeseed oil. And it seems to be having its fashionable day, in spite of odd flavors, being used in other than heating ways, such as mayo. And I gather that it's like a few other things where different people describe the odor differently. (Cilantro, for example.)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 4, 2012)

I think I'll continue to back off of Canola, and rely instead upon EVOO, peanut oil, and a few I want to experiment with, particularly Avocado oil. I'm not sure what I should pick for a general purpose deep frying (cheap) oil, to be used once or twice and disposed of. In the last few years Canola has been my cheap/disposable oil.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I think I'll continue to back off of Canola, and rely instead upon EVOO, peanut oil, and a few I want to experiment with, particularly Avocado oil. I'm not sure what I should pick for a general purpose deep frying (cheap) oil, to be used once or twice and disposed of. In the last few years Canola has been my cheap/disposable oil.



I use corn oil for deep frying.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

i love to ask kids "if peanut oil comes from crushing peanuts, and olive oil comes from pressing olives, where does baby oil come from"?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

i use this brand.maybe i am naive but i tend to work on the basis that if a global company like tesco are selling something it should be ok?
Borderfields English Pressed Rapeseed Oil - Groceries - Tesco Groceries
half the saturates of o/oil + omega 3/6/9.....feel healthier just reading the blurb!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 5, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i love to ask kids "if peanut oil comes from crushing peanuts, and olive oil comes from pressing olives, where does baby oil come from"?


S/one else has pondered that as well.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 5, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i love to ask kids "if peanut oil comes from crushing peanuts, and olive oil comes from pressing olives, where does baby oil come from"?



You'd get on well with my Dad!! He had that as his signature in emails for a long time.

I use canola for just about everything.  I have a small bottle of sesame oil and a small bottle of olive oil that rarely get used.  Only for specific recipes.  I know all the chefs use EVOO so I bought a bottle and found I didn't like the flavor it added to my recipes.  It always smelled different too which put me off.  So back to canola for me.


----------



## Alix (Jul 5, 2012)

Andy, I've never notice a smell from my oil. Could be a brand thing? And the last time I mentioned canola there was a rather interested posting furor. That's what I was referring to. 

I was talking to someone last night about canola. I remember when we called them "rape fields" as we passed them on the highway. I'm thinking the negative connotations of that term necessitated a name change. There has been canola oil in our house for as long as I can remember. I don't do a lot of deep frying, but it would be my go to for that as well as any regular frying. The odor from olive oil bothers me when it is heated, and I don't notice any odor from canola. 

Avocado oil would be cool to try. I haven't seen that anywhere. Does it have a noticeable odor or flavor?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Alix said:


> Andy, I've never notice a smell from my oil. Could be a brand thing? And the last time I mentioned canola there was a rather interested posting furor. That's what I was referring to...



It could be.  It's usually a national brand.  I've noticed it over a long period and also remember someone else's mentioning it.


I remember the furor over canola in that earlier thread and all the people who avoid it "Just to be on the safe side".


----------



## Alix (Jul 5, 2012)

Does the US manufacture canola too or is it all imported? I just looked at my jug of oil and its a generic brand from Safeway. What are the national brands there?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Alix said:


> Does the US manufacture canola too or is it all imported? I just looked at my jug of oil and its a generic brand from Safeway. What are the national brands there?



Wesson, Mazola and Crisco are three big national brands.  Also, there are as many store brands as there are stores.


----------



## Alix (Jul 5, 2012)

Haven't seen Wesson here but the other two are common. Never used either one strangely enough. I guess I have no brand loyalty.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Alix said:


> Haven't seen Wesson here but the other two are common. Never used either one strangely enough. I guess I have no brand loyalty.



It's oil, you put it in a bottle and sell it.  Not secret ingredients, special recipes, etc.  I figure if it's the right color and I can see through it, it'll work fine.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

Alix said:


> Andy, I've never notice a smell from my oil. Could be a brand thing? And the last time I mentioned canola there was a rather interested posting furor. That's what I was referring to.
> 
> I was talking to someone last night about canola. I remember when we called them "rape fields" as we passed them on the highway. I'm thinking the negative connotations of that term necessitated a name change. There has been canola oil in our house for as long as I can remember. I don't do a lot of deep frying, but it would be my go to for that as well as any regular frying. The odor from olive oil bothers me when it is heated, and I don't notice any odor from canola.
> 
> Avocado oil would be cool to try. I haven't seen that anywhere. Does it have a noticeable odor or flavor?


avocado oil is delish alix,like pale green nutty peroni!!
i use an australian avo oil,i think evoo might have had it's day with all of the alternatives becoming available these days:
Where to Buy Olivado Avocado Oil USA Retailers New Zealand Gourmet Food Products United States America


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

Alix said:


> I was talking to someone last night about canola. I remember when we called them "rape fields" as we passed them on the highway. I'm thinking the negative connotations of that term necessitated a name change.


I think it's likely that the name change was partly motivated by marketing and negative connotations of the original name.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> I think it's likely that the name change was partly motivated by marketing and negative connotations of the original name.



I think I read that the word Canola is a combo of Canadian and oil.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I think I read that the word Canola is a combo of Canadian and oil.



It is according to Wikipedia:



Greg Who Cooks said:


> Rapeseed needs significant processing (and some selective breeding/genetics) to be palatable. According to Wikipedia the rename of rapeseed to canola comes from an abbreviation: *Can*adian *O*ilseed, *L*ow-*A*cid: Canola, originally a trademark but now a generic term.


I believe it was erucic acid that was selectively bred to a low level due to toxicity. Thus the low acid term.

The article says that Canola was once a specialty crop in Canada but has now become a major cash crop in America.


----------



## Alix (Jul 5, 2012)

Overview of Canada's Canola Industry - Canola Council of Canada

Rather an interesting little site. Didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Christine1976 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions, guys!!
I like the taste of canola oil and I think it is a very good quality oil for cooking. Still trying to know more about it!


----------



## Christine1976 (Jul 5, 2012)

Btw, what is the previous furor about?


----------



## licia (Jul 5, 2012)

I remember when we were flying into one country (can't remember which) in Europe, we saw fields and fields of the rapeseed plant. I'd never heard of canola oil at the time, a gazillion years ago. I've used it ever since and never had a problem with the scent. I do use some other oils just for flavor.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

My objection to Canola oil is that 80% of it is genetically modified and it never says that on the bottle. I don't object, in principal, to GM food, but I really want it to be labelled as such. I would like to have enough info to look it up.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

Did they modify Canola's genome by selective breeding or did they use artificial means like inserting genes from other species?

Mankind has been genetically modifying plant and animal species for millennia, by means of selective breeding. There's nothing wrong with that. However when they start inserting foreign genes (like from insects or bacteria) that's when I start freaking out.

If the latter then I'm going to put Canola on my "do not use" list.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Did they modify Canola's genome by selective breeding or did they use artificial means like inserting genes from other species?
> 
> Mankind has been genetically modifying plant and animal species for millennia, by means of selective breeding. There's nothing wrong with that. However when they start inserting foreign genes (like from insects or bacteria) that's when I start freaking out.
> 
> If the latter then I'm going to put Canola on my "do not use" list.



I'll bet you were frightened as a child by the movie, "The Fly".


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

No, _The Fly_ was one of the best sci-fi movies of its time (1958).

I'm frightened about genetic manipulation of food crops by means of insertion of foreign genes (like from insects and bacteria, or even from other plant species). I don't accept that all the possible consequences or worst case scenarios are yet understood. I'm disturbed that GMO crops can escape from farms into the general environment. Monoculture bothers me too. We are becoming ever more dependent on technology that could suddenly fail (due to economics, nature, climate, war, unanticipated side effects) and leave humanity in a crisis.

The following shows a few more problems with Canola production:

Wikipedia:





> Genetic modification issues:
> 
> A genetically engineered rapeseed that is tolerant to herbicide was first introduced to Canada in 1995. Today 80% of the acres sown are genetically modified canola. A 2010 study conducted in North Dakota found herbicide resistant transgenes in 80% of wild natural rapeseed plants. The escape of the genetically modified plants has raised concerns that the build-up of herbicide resistance in feral canola and related weeds could make it more difficult to manage these plants using herbicides.
> 
> ...


But it doesn't say if Canola has insect or bacteria genes inserted, or what process they used.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Did they modify Canola's genome by selective breeding or did they use artificial means like inserting genes from other species?
> 
> Mankind has been genetically modifying plant and animal species for millennia, by means of selective breeding. There's nothing wrong with that. However when they start inserting foreign genes (like from insects or bacteria) that's when I start freaking out.
> 
> If the latter then I'm going to put Canola on my "do not use" list.


I don't call selective breeding GM. It was selectively bred to become canola. It was genetically modified to be herbicide resistant.

There is an ugly story about Monsanto suing farmers for using their patented, Roundup resistant canola without permission. The farmers had not bought Monsanto seeds. They had had their own crops contaminated with the Monsanto product.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

It's easy to find any number of articles describing why Canola oil is evil. Here's a typical one:

GMOs and why you should never use Canola oil. « Vanessa Runs

There's just one problem. Anybody can say anything they want on the Internet. For example the article above seems to be pure opinion.

The subject has been so obfuscated by opinion that I can't find an authoritative source for anything substantial.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> It's easy to find any number of articles describing why Canola oil is evil. Here's a typical one:
> 
> GMOs and why you should never use Canola oil. « Vanessa Runs
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it had to be a question of inserting the gene. I don't think you get a patent on cross breeding, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> ...
> Genetic modification issues:
> 
> A genetically engineered rapeseed that is tolerant to herbicide was  first introduced to Canada in 1995. Today 80% of the acres sown are  genetically modified canola. A 2010 study conducted in North Dakota  found herbicide resistant transgenes in 80% of wild natural rapeseed  plants. The escape of the genetically modified plants has raised  concerns that the build-up of herbicide resistance in feral canola and  related weeds could make it more difficult to manage these plants using  herbicides...



Notice how the article switches from 'genetically modified rapeseed' in the first sentence to 'genetically modified canola' and later 'feral canola'?  That's a sly way of getting the term GM in close proximity to the word canola to tarnish its image.  

Also, the term 'has raised concerns' is a non-specific that suggests a problem without ever stating there is one or a realistic expectation that one could develop.  I have no idea if "herbicide resistant transgenes..." has anything to do with making wild rapeseed plants herbicide resistant, but the article suggests it does and leaves the rest to your imagination.

I recommend the following article as interesting reading on the subject: Canola Baloney by Robert Wolke (Professor Emeritus of Chemistry at U. Pitt. published in the Washington Post.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm pretty sure it had to be a question of inserting the gene. I don't think you get a patent on cross breeding, but I don't know that for sure.


I'm inclined to agree with you. (I know very little about this subject.)



Andy M. said:


> Notice how the article switches from 'genetically modified rapeseed' in the first sentence to 'genetically modified canola' and later 'feral canola'?  That's a sly way of getting the term GM in close proximity to the word canola to tarnish its image.
> 
> Also, the term 'has raised concerns' is a non-specific that suggests a problem without ever stating there is one or a realistic expectation that one could develop.  I have no idea if "herbicide resistant transgenes..."


Well "transgenes" pretty much says the genes got transferred from a different "organism" whether or not the other organism is another plant, or insect, bacteria... whatever.

I recall some months ago I had decided to quit using Canola but I can't recall now what my basis was. It did have something to do with my feeling that it is somehow unhealthful, unnatural...

I'm not trying to convince anybody else to quit but I think for the time being I'm going to stick to using other oils.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's a link to that article.

Yahoo! Groups


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Here's a link to that article.
> 
> Yahoo! Groups


Well that's just addressing the erucic acid issue, and I think everybody can agree that is present in only miniscule amounts in the GMO canola oil.

It's the GMO-ness that bothers me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well that's just addressing the erucic acid issue, and I think everybody can agree that is present in only miniscule amounts in the GMO canola oil.
> 
> It's the GMO-ness that bothers me.



HE clearly is debunking the claims of canola's harmfulness via the use of 'first hand accounts' and such.  I find this quote telling:  

_"...In searching the Internet for information on canola, I found
tons of pro-canola material from the Canola Council of Canada's
prolific public relations machine, plus at least half a ton of
undocumented anti-canola allegations. But significantly, I found
no research studies indicating that today's low-erucic-acid
canola oil, as distinguished from ordinary rapeseed oil, is
harmful to humans."_


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

Well remember what I said earlier in this topic:


> The subject has been so obfuscated by opinion that I can't find an authoritative source for anything substantial.


And also:


> Well that's just addressing the erucic acid issue, and I think everybody  can agree that is present in only miniscule amounts in the GMO canola  oil.


I'm particularly NOT concerned about erucic acid. What bothers me is that apparently it is GMO, and I'm concerned about what that may do to the environment, and what introducing GMO crops may mean for the future. I'm also concerned that the genetic modifications may have unintended effects besides the intended effect of reducing erucic acid content.

What about the herbicide resistance genes? What are the consequences of eating the product of that? The other oils we use have been in use for hundreds or thousands of years or more. We know the consequences of eating them. We don't know the long term consequences of eating GMO rapeseed oil.

I think that more than anything else we just don't know what the effects will be, either to our health or to our environment.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well remember what I said earlier in this topic:
> And also:
> I'm particularly NOT concerned about erucic acid. What bothers me is that apparently it is GMO, and I'm concerned about what that may do to the environment, and what introducing GMO crops may mean for the future. I'm also concerned that the genetic modifications may have unintended effects besides the intended effect of reducing erucic acid content.
> 
> ...


Now how are you using the term GMO? The acid content was bred out of the canola in the '70s, before gene insertion was being done.

I don't like the way GM crops cross pollinate with regular crops. Farmers end up growing GM crops without ever having put a GM seed in their soil.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Now how are you using the term GMO? The acid content was bred out of the canola in the '70s, before gene insertion was being done.


I'm not the authority here. I was reluctant to use the term GMO because I had thought the Canola variety of rapeseed came from conventional selective breeding. But where did the herbicide resistance come from?



taxlady said:


> I don't like the way GM crops cross pollinate with regular crops. Farmers end up growing GM crops without ever having put a GM seed in their soil.


I'm concerned about this too. This is what I was referring to earlier about risks to the environment. GMO crops don't respect property boundaries. Once they're in the environment they're there forever.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'm not the authority here. I was reluctant to use the term GMO because I had thought the Canola variety of rapeseed came from conventional selective breeding. But where did the herbicide resistance come from?
> ...


It became canola through selective breeding. The herbicide resistance was a genetic modification much later.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

> Herbicide-resistant GM canola is grown on about 80% of the acres in western Canada.                      GM canola was first introduced in 1995. (CanolaCouncil.org article)



It appears that at least in western Canada most of the Canola is GM, irrespective of when the transgenes were added. If this is true in US too then probably most of our Canola oil is GMO.

I presume the herbicide resistant variety allows them to use more herbicides.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> It appears that at least in western Canada most of the Canola is GM, irrespective of when the transgenes were added. If this is true in US too then probably most of our Canola oil is GMO.
> 
> I presume the herbicide resistant variety allows them to use more herbicides.


Yes, it probably is true in the US.

For a while, the EU wouldn't allow any Canadian canola because so much of it was contaminated with GM canola. One would have to do a genetic test on the canola to know if it had been affected.

I don't think pollen recognizes the US/Canada border.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

Nor the Swiss border: GMO Canola Growing Wild in Switzerland (which illustrates my concern about GMO crops escaping to the wild).

I can't keep them from making GMO crops. Unfortunately there are so many GMO ingredients in food that about the only way I can escape that is to cook all my own food (something I like to do anyway) and avoid anything other than fresh and/or whole ingredients (also something I like to do). However I'd have to also never eat in restaurants and avoid all non-whole ingredients (very difficult to do).

I'm not sure we can even know if the products we buy are GMO or non-GMO. (Except for Canola oil.)


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2012)

Are you certain the fresh/whole ingredients you buy at the store are not GMO?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Are you certain the fresh/whole ingredients you buy at the store are not GMO?


I'm pretty sure they're not. I think we're all going to get dragged into eating GMO whether we like it or not.

How sure can I be that my tomatoes are non-GMO even if I grow them myself?


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess we all pick the hills we want to die upon. GMO canola is not even on my radar. I don't use a lot of oil to begin with, so I tend to focus on things we consume in larger quantities. I try to look at things like keeping our food as unprocessed as possible. Although, I refuse to be bound by that idea either. I love the occasional pop tart.


----------

